# AiO Wasserkühlung für Threadripper 3970x + beq.Dark Base PRO 900



## t3quil4 (15. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich frage für einen Kollegen nach der passenden Wasserkühlung für seinen Rechner.

Folgende Basiskomponenten sind eingebaut:
- AMD Threadripper 3970x
- Coolermaster Wraith Ripper

- ASUS ROG Zenith II Extreme

- 2x Nvidia RTX 3090 (3-Slot Karten)

- bequiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2


_Aus welchem Grund möchte er eine WaKü?_
Da die eine Grafikkarte direkt zwischen dem fetten CPU Kühler und der anderen Karte sitzt, wird diese bis zu 90 - 95° heiß.
Dies wollte er durch ein neues größeres Gehäuse lösen, was ich in meinen Augen aber Quatsch finde.

Eher sollte die Temperatur  innerhalb des Gehäuses runtergekühlt bzw. Hitzestau verhindert und der fette CPU-Block Kühler ersetzt werden.
Daher die Frage nach einer AiO-Wasserkühlung für die CPU.


Könnt Ihr irgendetwas passendes empfehlen?
Hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung und dem passenden Einbau in das Gehäuse?

Danke! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## claster17 (15. November 2020)

t3quil4 schrieb:


> Dies wollte er durch ein neues größeres Gehäuse lösen, was ich in meinen Augen aber Quatsch finde.


Es ist kein Quatsch. Dieses Gehäuse ist dank übertriebener Dämmung der Inbegriff von Hitzestau und dein Kollege möchte darin ganze 1000W wegkühlen, wo ich es schon für 400W grenzwertig halte.


----------



## Ruvinio (15. November 2020)

Was soll die CPU-AiO denn großartig bewirken, wenn die Karte im ersten Slot keine Luft kriegt, weil die der zweiten Karte den Arsch küsst? Und ja, das Gehäuse ist für solche abzuführenden Wärmemengen ungeeignet.

Ich würde ja eher beide GPUs unter Wasser setzen in einem vernünftigem Gehäuse, das für Wasserkühlung ausgelegt ist. Es gibt auch AiOs für GPUs, z.B. von Alphacool.

Oder ein entsprechend ausgestattetes E-ATX-Board nehmen, damit die erste Karte Luft zum Atmen hat. Löst natürlich immer noch nicht den Umstand, dass das Gehäuse einfach nicht dafür geeignet ist, derartige Abwärme zu handlen.

Also, da sind gleich mehrere Baustellen; lediglich eine CPU-AiO wird da so gut wie nix bringen, fürchte ich.


----------



## t3quil4 (15. November 2020)

Oh okay, verstehe.
Da ist er bestimmt offen für Vorschläge.

Könnt Ihr einen entsprechenden Big-Tower empfehlen?

Ich bin z.B. auf den hier gestoßen:





__





						Kühlmonster Phanteks Enthoo Primo im Test - Hardwareluxx
					

Hardwareluxx testet das Phanteks Enthoo Primo, das maximale Luft- und Wasserkühlleistung bieten soll.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Ruvinio (15. November 2020)

Welche Lösung wird denn angestrebt? Die Wahl des Gehäuses hängt ja davon ab, was letztlich gemacht werden soll.

Sollen die Karten nur weiter auseinander und weiter per Luft gekühlt werden? Dann muss nur darauf geachtet werden, dass das Case zwar E-ATX, aber keine XL-ATX-Boards aufnehmen kann. In dem Fall müsstet ihr mal ausmessen, ob es E-ATX-Boards gibt, die a) genügend Platz zwischen den beiden Karten lassen und b) der zweite verwendete PCIE-Steckplatz auch entsprechend den Anforderungen angebunden ist (x4, x8, x16).

Soll das Mainbaord weiter verwendet werden und die GPUs unter Wasser gesetzt werden, solltet ihr mit den verfügbaren Radiatorplätzen wohl hinkommen, selbst, wenn auch noch die CPU unter Wasser laufen sollte.


----------



## t3quil4 (15. November 2020)

Ja die Karten sollen weiterhin per Luft gekühlt werden.

Das ASUS ROG Zenith II Extreme ist ja ein e-ATX Board und soll weiter verwendet werden, ja.


Das angesprochene Gehäuse von Phanteks bietet schon mal mehr Platz und bietet auch Erweiterungsplätze für eine Wasserkühlung an, wo ich sowieso gerade bisher rausgelesen habe, dass eine CPU WaKü nicht notwendig sein sollte.

Ich bespreche das noch einmal mit meinem Kollegen.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. November 2020)

1kW abzuführen ist mit Luft eben etwas schwierig, das geht nicht so leicht. Die CPU mit einer AiO zu kühlen wird das nicht besser machen, möglicherweise sogar schlimmer.
Da hilft nur eins, Wakü für alles und ein Mora.


----------



## claster17 (15. November 2020)

Das Primo ist uralt und nicht mehr ganz auf dem Stand der Technik.
Im Falle von Phanteks bietet sich wegen des sehr luftigen Aufbaus das Enthoo Pro 2 an.

Sind die Grafikkarten mit einer Brücke verbunden?
Wenn nicht, würde es sich anbieten, den Abstand der Karten zueinander zu maximieren, indem sie jeweils in den obersten und untersten Slot gesteckt werden. Dafür wäre allerdings ein Gehäuse mit mindestens 9 Slots nötig.


----------



## t3quil4 (15. November 2020)

Stimmt, das Enthoo Pro 2 sieht auch gut aus.

Mit 9 Full-Size Slots habe ich bisher nur das gefunden:





__





						Test: Fractal Design Define XL R2 - Big-Tower neu aufgelegt - Hardwareluxx
					

Mit dem Define XL R2 bietet Fractal Design eine Neuauflage des erfolgreichen Big-Towers an. Hardwareluxx testet das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Sinusspass (15. November 2020)

Je nachdem, was man macht, ist die Anbindung der Karten auch relevant. PCIe 4.0x8 vs 16 mag zwar wirklich kein großer Unterschied sein, aber kann je nach Anwendung (und nach professioneller Anwendung riecht das System schon) durchaus was ausmachen. Außerdem kommt dann noch die Sache mit der Brücke dazu, wenn denn eine verwendet wird. Ich bleib dabei, das ist unter Luft einfach nicht toll.


----------



## Research (15. November 2020)

Für deinen Aufbau brauchst du min 10*120 Radiator.
Intern nur mit wenigen Gehäusen machbar.
Extern, easy.

Intern:
Das Core W100 ist deine beste Chance das zu machen.








						Thermaltake Core W100 ab € 412,42 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermaltake Core W100 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: 3x 5.25" • Intern: 10x 3.5" • Front I/O: 4x USB-A 3.0 (5Gb/s), 1x Kopfhörer, 1x Mikrofon • PCI-St… ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



.


----------

